

Ask HN: Best tech product or technology of 2013? - aaronetz

What are, in your opinion, the best tech products or technologies (hardware and&#x2F;or software) that came out this year? No self-promotion please...
======
kirualex
Bitcoin - not created in 2013 but really came out for the non-techs this year.
It's in my own opinion a glimpse at the future of money.

------
niquels
I have been enjoying my Pebble smartwatch. It's like having multiple monitors
on my phone, and it's unobtrusive.

------
mmettler
Coin: [https://onlycoin.com](https://onlycoin.com)

One credit card to rule them all.

~~~
keithwarren
Not sure this should count being that it is not available

------
onedev
Nothing, and maybe that's quite alright.

------
keithwarren
Lumia 1020 represents probably the biggest leap in phone+camera tech we have
seen. Given the ubiquity of this kind of tech, to make such a leap is kind of
a big deal.

~~~
ricardobeat
That this could be even considered as the tech highlight of 2013 shows how
little has happened. The camera in that phone wasn't a technological leap in
any sense, it simply made the trade-off of 40MP pixels vs massive shutter lag,
less light sensitivity, more noise and slow processing. Some of these
compensated for in software, but the images it produces are not that different
from every other modern smartphone.

------
mknits
3D printing and WiFi enabled LED lights.

